# Feb. 4th shoot at Hilsman's?????



## Hilsman (Jan 24, 2012)

After reading Bowanna's thread about no shoots that weekend I called my dad and he is willing to let me hold a shoot that weekend.  Just trying to get an idea of how many people might show up.  Let me know if your interested.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hilsman said:


> After reading Bowanna's thread about no shoots that weekend I called my dad and he is willing to let me hold a shoot that weekend.  Just trying to get an idea of how many people might show up.  Let me know if your interested.



I'm there Robbie! I thought I had heard that y'all were gonna shoot this year anyway....


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 24, 2012)

He is going to have shoots in March, May, and July not sure of the exact dates of those but when I find out I will post them.


----------



## young gunna (Jan 24, 2012)

alligood you not goin to fl?


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 24, 2012)

young gunna said:


> alligood you not goin to fl?



Not looking good Corey, my daughter is on a traveling cheer squad, looks like I will be supporting her....

Sounds good Robbie, hopefully there will be enough to shoot!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jan 24, 2012)

I will try to make it.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I will be there


----------



## slick 3412 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd like to! Where can I find some directions to it?


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 24, 2012)

slick 3412 said:


> I'd like to! Where can I find some directions to it?



The address is 655 Old Jackson Rd. McDonough GA


----------



## hound dog (Jan 24, 2012)

O how I miss shooting there.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 24, 2012)

Ole bowanna will be there. Bringing my boy too.  ...Lets geter on !


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 24, 2012)

*shoot*

I will be there..Set um up..


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope to be there... like Alligood, my girls have so much other stuff going I can't make it to FL, but with my parent's house in Covington we can get to Hilsman's if there isn't a basketball or volleyball or_______ game or match...


----------



## slick 3412 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Hilsman! Looking forward to making up there!


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 24, 2012)

count me in!


----------



## gretchp (Jan 25, 2012)

count me in....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 25, 2012)

Good thing you introduced the shoot early. Judging from the  comments, it should have good participation from the non ASA shooters for that weekend. 
If you need help setting up, just ask. I'm working Thurs but I may have Friday afternoon off ?  I'm excited to bust some Hillsman foam.  
Lets geter on !


----------



## lockhartlauncher (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like fun ! Planning on it!!!!!


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 26, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Good thing you introduced the shoot early. Judging from the  comments, it should have good participation from the non ASA shooters for that weekend.
> If you need help setting up, just ask. I'm working Thurs but I may have Friday afternoon off ?  I'm excited to bust some Hillsman foam.
> Lets geter on !



I might need some help. I have a few guys that offered to help also.  My plan as of now is to go sunday and decide what lanes to use and make some news ones if need be, but I think there are enough to do the shoot.  I plan on starting to set the targets monday afternoon around 4:30ish. So if you don't mind helping out it will be greatly appreciated.  If anything changes I will be sure and post it here.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't make the shoot but Robbie I would like to help set up, I live 5 miles from your dads place. I work Mon-Fri but get off at 4:30, you don't know me but I will never forget what you did for me one time,I shot my first buck and was by myself and brought it to you guys and you asked me about it and actually took pics for me and sent them to me, I appreciated that and will never forget it, so I would love to help you set up if you will have me. Kinda pay it back for what you done for me. I can't make the shoot I will be out of town, grandma in the hospital, gotto go take care of her, let me know if you can use me.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 26, 2012)

Hilsman said:


> I might need some help. I have a few guys that offered to help also.  My plan as of now is to go sunday and decide what lanes to use and make some news ones if need be, but I think there are enough to do the shoot.  I plan on starting to set the targets monday afternoon around 4:30ish. So if you don't mind helping out it will be greatly appreciated.  If anything changes I will be sure and post it here.



Sure, PM me your phone number and we'll make plans.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 26, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> I can't make the shoot but Robbie I would like to help set up, I live 5 miles from your dads place. I work Mon-Fri but get off at 4:30, you don't know me but I will never forget what you did for me one time,I shot my first buck and was by myself and brought it to you guys and you asked me about it and actually took pics for me and sent them to me, I appreciated that and will never forget it, so I would love to help you set up if you will have me. Kinda pay it back for what you done for me. I can't make the shoot I will be out of town, grandma in the hospital, gotto go take care of her, let me know if you can use me.



I do remeber that, it's been awhile.  Hate to hear about your grandma.  Just stop by when you get off work we will be there, and could use your help.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hilsman said:


> I do remeber that, it's been awhile.  Hate to hear about your grandma.  Just stop by when you get off work we will be there, and could use your help.



That was a great story! You thinking a Sat or Sun shoot Robbie??


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 26, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> That was a great story! You thinking a Sat or Sun shoot Robbie??



I was planning on sat, but if the weather is not good sat we can change it to sun.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hilsman said:


> I do remeber that, it's been awhile.  Hate to hear about your grandma.  Just stop by when you get off work we will be there, and could use your help.



Cool C ya soon! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Jan 26, 2012)

God willing me & Hunter will be there.  I am trying to round up a few more too.
Robbie just shoot me a text if you need my help and I can come by after church that Sunday.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hilsman said:


> I was planning on sat, but if the weather is not good sat we can change it to sun.



Saturday would be better for me,  but I'll make arrangements if it needs to be Sunday!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 26, 2012)

Robbie, pm me and let me know your # or when to show up. Monday Jan 30th around 5pm? what other days? stuff like this.


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have about 5 or 6 folks that would love to come shoot if its on Sunday. My wife works every Saturday and I never know when I do. But I understand that you cant satisfy everyone.


----------



## ccutler (Jan 29, 2012)

I should be able to come too


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like thisun's a done deal.  
If y'all ain't shooting the ASA shoot, come on out and bust some Hilsman foam Saturday.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 29, 2012)

I may try to sneak over there! What time is the shoot start and end?


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 30, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> I may try to sneak over there! What time is the shoot start and end?



The shoot will start at 8 and cut-off is 2.  Headed over there after work to finish up the course today


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hilsman said:


> The shoot will start at 8 and cut-off is 2.  Headed over there after work to finish up the course today



May try and get some the RBO gang that's not going to Fla. to ride up and shoot ,,,Sounds Good,,,


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 30, 2012)

*Invite*

Looking for Scotty Rhoades come on down!! We got a extra spot in our group so come get some....LoL...Oh..we will turn in score cards..Son you forget real easy..I'm out there playing shooting your scores just a flip of a switch and you will be fishing again..lol..Come on down and back up that talk..


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 30, 2012)

I would like to thank Bowanna and Ricky Brooks for helping me with the course today.  The course is set and it should be a good shoot.  Only have a few more things left to do and everything will be done.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 30, 2012)

Yall have fun. I'm not going to the next ASA so hope you will do it a again.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 30, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> May try and get some the RBO gang that's not going to Fla. to ride up and shoot ,,,Sounds Good,,,


Heck yeah, come on down. ASA ain't the only game in town. 



BOTTEMLINE said:


> Looking for Scotty Rhoades come on down!! We got a extra spot in our group so come get some....LoL...Oh..we will turn in score cards..Son you forget real easy..I'm out there playing shooting your scores just a flip of a switch and you will be fishing again..lol..Come on down and back up that talk..


Theres always room in our group, even for smack talk. If all else fails, theres always fishing. 



Hilsman said:


> I would like to thank Bowanna and Ricky Brooks for helping me with the course today.  The course is set and it should be a good shoot.  Only have a few more things left to do and everything will be done.



Heck, it was mostly set. Just had to change it up a little so you can set the stakes.   
I like the place since its been cut. Looks like a new club.  Nobody knows these lanes. 
Don't forget your thinking caps, got some of everything. Gonna be a goodun !


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jan 30, 2012)

hey guys i will be there on sat but my buddy who was going to shoot with me back out so if anyone got any room in there group and want mind a newbie to the 3d  i sure would appreciate it


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 30, 2012)

onfhunter1 said:


> hey guys i will be there on sat but my buddy who was going to shoot with me back out so if anyone got any room in there group and want mind a newbie to the 3d  i sure would appreciate it



We should get there around 10 or so, you're more than welcome to shoot with the RBO crew. Lots of fun


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 31, 2012)

Sign in for the shoot is from 8 to 2.  It will be $20 to shoot for money, $10 to shoot for fun and kids 12 and under shoot for free. Sorry no trophy classes.  We will have food and drinks available also.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 31, 2012)

You get some more shooters if you post it some other places.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 31, 2012)

hound dog said:


> You get some more shooters if you post it some other places.



Just posted it on FB for ya.


----------



## ryanapd4984 (Jan 31, 2012)

*New to 3 D shooting*

My son and I should be able to make it Sat and are looking forward to it.  New to shooting archery and hoping we can learn something.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 31, 2012)

ryanapd4984 said:


> My son and I should be able to make it Sat and are looking forward to it.  New to shooting archery and hoping we can learn something.



Get ready for a new addiction.  Will be plenty of people there to answer any questions mou might have.  Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## CAnderson (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll be there, and hopefully have 2-3 friends in tow. See ya about 12.


----------



## dbell80 (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you having all the asa classes. Known 45 class?


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 1, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> Are you having all the asa classes. Known 45 class?



I tried to look at the ASA site to look at the classes they have but cannot get on thier website.  
I am not 100% sure of their classes but this is how I am going to have it set up for this weekend.

White Stake-  45 yard max
Red Stake- 40 yard max
Blue Stake- 30 yard max
I will also have the stakes for Jr. Eagle thru Youth.

All the classes that shoot from the same stake will be in the same pay out group. There will be no known yardage.  

However the ASA rules as far as speed and equipment will be used.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 1, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Looking for Scotty Rhoades come on down!! We got a extra spot in our group so come get some....LoL...Oh..we will turn in score cards..Son you forget real easy..I'm out there playing shooting your scores just a flip of a switch and you will be fishing again..lol..Come on down and back up that talk..



scotty rhoades????  i think he's been retired longer than you were, lol...if it's the scotty i'm thinking about


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 2, 2012)

Its shaping up to be a fairly decent day Saturday. Light winds, high around 60 and only a 30 % chance of a shower. 
Judging from where the targets were set, it may be tricky but its not a real long course. Of course that depends where they set the stakes too.  
Either way, it ought to be FUN !   ....Lets get it on !


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Feb 2, 2012)

*Ss*

I will be there B you may not like what I'm bringing though...


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 2, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I will be there B you may not like what I'm bringing though...



Bring it on shorty. You better be nice to your cameraman though. That editing can make or break ya. 
I ain't to scared either way. Johnny takes up my slack.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll be looking for both you goobers..........lol


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 2, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> I'll be looking for both you goobers..........lol


I ain't hard to find, even for short PSE shootn smack talkers. My Obsession has a need to feed ,on PSE !  Ain't grown particular though. 
Should be there around 11 or 12 if you want to join up with us ?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 2, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I will be there B you may not like what I'm bringing though...





bowanna said:


> Bring it on shorty. You better be nice to your cameraman though. That editing can make or break ya.
> I ain't to scared either way. Johnny takes up my slack.





bowanna said:


> I ain't hard to find, even for short PSE shootn smack talkers. My Obsession has a need to feed ,on PSE !  Ain't grown particular though.
> Should be there around 11 or 12 if you want to join up with us ?



Probably going to shoot early, but may change my mind...If I do shoot early, I'll leave you a score to chase....


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Man Things just happen at the wackiest of times! I am gonna be out of town this weekend and gonna miss my very first chance to meet up with some of you guys and my first ever shoot. Man this is killin me! I want to be there so bad, but family comes first! Well anyways, you all have a great time and enjoy your time together!!!


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 3, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> Man Things just happen at the wackiest of times! I am gonna be out of town this weekend and gonna miss my very first chance to meet up with some of you guys and my first ever shoot. Man this is killin me! I want to be there so bad, but family comes first! Well anyways, you all have a great time and enjoy your time together!!!



I hate that you will not be able to make it but like you said family first.  Thanks again for your help the other day


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm...started shooting with a new release today....seems to be working ok......you best watch out Bowanner man and Squirrely......


----------



## melinda hawk (Feb 3, 2012)

looks like we ( and my camera) are coming unless it is raining.  will be a great day for everyone. got 2 extra seats leaving from newnan


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for setting this up for all the non asa shooters. I had a blast today. It was a great course!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 4, 2012)

Had a great time today even if I didn't shoot so well,,, Thanks for the setup and having the shoot today. It won't be the last  time the RBO gang will shoot there. Hilsman's put on a Great shoot and everyone needs to go by and shoot'em when they have them. Thanks Guys


----------

